# LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FLASH BACK



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Feb 13, 2011)

bad ass, brings back memories, thanks for posting this englewood


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALL OR NOTHING_@May 5 2011, 01:36 PM~20490696
> *bad ass, brings back memories, thanks for posting this englewood
> *


  
i got more will post later


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

wow look at all them lowrider associated adds


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

DAM BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ALL OR NOTHING_@May 5 2011, 11:36 AM~20490696
> *bad ass, brings back memories, thanks for posting this englewood
> *


X2!!! I used to have a bunch of mags from those days, but lost all my shit in a move!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

anyone got any pics of new movement or DG hydraulics in lowrider mag


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 5 2011, 08:20 AM~20489170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this one. Fools started trippin that day. Almost had all the car shows banned from So Cal.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah man that was the homies ride RIP...the Orange Safari from Kansas City in the Demoins picks!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 5 2011, 02:16 PM~20491726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was the homies ride RIP...the Orange Safari from Kansas City in the Demoins picks!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Palo (May 31, 2007)

Those where the days when you could put some spokes on any ride, didn't
matter what make or model and drop it to the ground or put hydraulics on it and everybody went riddin.. Today you have to have a so called "traditional" ride to get any kind of love..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Palo_@May 9 2011, 03:16 AM~20512516
> *Those where the days when you could put some spokes on any ride, didn't
> matter what make or model and drop it to the ground or put hydraulics on it and everybody went riddin.. Today you have to have a so called "traditional" ride to get any kind of love..
> *


x2 I remember as a kid in the late 80's ever block in the neighborhood had a low low in there drive way :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Palo_@May 9 2011, 05:16 AM~20512516
> *Those where the days when you could put some spokes on any ride, didn't
> matter what make or model and drop it to the ground or put hydraulics on it and everybody went riddin.. Today you have to have a so called "traditional" ride to get any kind of love..
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: MAN!!!!!!!
Old school right there, i think i have some
of those mags from the late 80's. my brother use
to send them to me when i was stationed overseas.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 9 2011, 12:15 PM~20514833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did ppl get away with the spinners on the wrong side with knock offs? i never understood that, and it was in old LRM alot...


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a car in the 89 issue...... because of a ugly divorce she destroyed all my pictures ..... if you see it please post a pic

1989 Sentra..... candy purple ..... the name was spellbound....

thanks !!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by glennd_@May 9 2011, 02:59 PM~20515100
> *I had a car in the 89 issue......  because of a ugly divorce she destroyed all my pictures ..... if you see it please post a pic
> 
> 1989 Sentra..... candy purple ..... the name was spellbound....
> ...


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn I still remember most of these magazines! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider413 (Aug 13, 2009)

any chance of making any old lowrider magazine's into pdf files? That would be great.


----------



## Smokin_Endo (Jul 8, 2008)

Killer Thread homie ! Really diggin all the old scans. Takes me right back to my high school days  I have a lot of these still in the attic...I'll have to dig some out and post up some scans. Reminds me of the old Just For Looks truck club video and my first low low... an 83 S-10 with two pumps and bolt ons 

I know I have most of what's posted here still but I'm curious where my mag collection starts and stops ? Probably something like 89 maybe a few issues then I think 91 starts full annual collections through like 2000 ? I'll have to check. I also have a bunch of Orlies, Street Customs, Blvd, LRbicycle, some real old minitruckin and even some sport compact car ? Oh and a thick stack of Jap Lowrider mags. I gotta get that stuff out and go through it 

I remember searching high and low for issues way back when. In the late 80's early 90's that stuff was scarce in NJ and I'm trying to remember if Lowrider was even monthly back then or if they skipped months and did it almost quarterly ? It's been a while 

anyway Thanks for the throw backs....good stuff there "the ole dayz" 

Sterling Blue's "Freshly Squeezed" 61 rag is still one of my all time favorites and I think it was on the cover of and issue in 91 ? Maybe off a year or two ?


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 9 2011, 12:15 PM~20514833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heard this was sitting in a garage with boxes stacked on top of it.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@May 9 2011, 09:36 PM~20517852
> *Heard this was sitting in a garage with boxes stacked on top of it.
> *


Wow I wonder if there are any pics


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good ol' days


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palo_@May 9 2011, 02:16 AM~20512516
> *Those where the days when you could put some spokes on any ride, didn't
> matter what make or model and drop it to the ground or put hydraulics on it and everybody went riddin.. Today you have to have a so called "traditional" ride to get any kind of love..
> *


those were the good days!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Good topic... :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

any one have october 97' issue
page 135?

"hittin hyundai"


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 9 2011, 11:48 AM~20515031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they are still in business.... the number even is the same, just change the area code to 323.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Oso_89_@May 10 2011, 10:51 AM~20522454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this in another topic.


----------



## TripleGold63 (Apr 10, 2011)

This is a great topic. The late 80's early 90's was a great era. Everyone enjoyed so many different types of rides. Which brought so many different types of people together and into this lifestyle. We would have so many more people living this lifestyle if we had that same mentality today...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TripleGold63_@May 11 2011, 09:52 PM~20533633
> *This is a great topic. The late 80's early 90's was a great era. Everyone enjoyed so many different types of rides. Which brought so many different types of people together and into this lifestyle. We would have so many more people living this lifestyle if we had that same mentality today...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 5 2011, 02:35 PM~20491427
> *DAM BACK IN THE DAYS
> *


WHEN LOWRIDER MAGAZINES WERE LOWRIDER MAGAZINES! :yes: :werd: :worship: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TripleGold63_@May 11 2011, 08:52 PM~20533633
> *This is a great topic. The late 80's early 90's was a great era. Everyone enjoyed so many different types of rides. Which brought so many different types of people together and into this lifestyle. We would have so many more people living this lifestyle if we had that same mentality today...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

i member when they had all the dedications in the back of the magazine i used those lines on my ruka :biggrin: you guys member member


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

I REMEMBER THESES DAYS. I WAS THE CAMERA MAN FROM 1988 TO 1992 THATS WHEN AL AND LARRY BROUGHT THE MAGAZINE BACK STRONG, THOSES WERE THE BEST DAYS OF MY LIFE DAM NEAR. MY NAMES IN EVERY BOOK, I DID 3 TO 4 ARTICALS EACH MONTH IN THE MAGAZINE, WHEN LOW RIDING FELT GOOD. WHAT HAPPEN TO THE GOOD OLD DAYS. THE PARTYS, THE CUZING, THE GIRLS . THE CARS.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 14 2011, 01:41 PM~20551808
> *I REMEMBER THESES DAYS. I WAS THE CAMERA MAN FROM 1988 TO 1992 THATS WHEN AL AND LARRY BROUGHT THE MAGAZINE BACK STRONG, THOSES WERE THE BEST DAYS OF MY LIFE DAM NEAR. MY NAMES IN EVERY BOOK, I DID 3 TO 4 ARTICALS EACH MONTH IN THE MAGAZINE, WHEN LOW RIDING FELT GOOD.    WHAT HAPPEN TO THE GOOD OLD DAYS.  THE PARTYS, THE CUZING, THE GIRLS . THE CARS.
> *


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 5 2011, 01:01 AM~20488387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT ENGLEWOOD..


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@May 18 2011, 10:51 PM~20582440
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT ENGLEWOOD..
> *


  

i dug up more :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by glennd_@May 9 2011, 02:59 PM~20515100
> *I had a car in the 89 issue......  because of a ugly divorce she destroyed all my pictures ..... if you see it please post a pic
> 
> 1989 Sentra..... candy purple ..... the name was spellbound....
> ...


well a quick search would find it. whats your name? where was the sentra build? who painted it? etc....


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

I had most of those issues!! Man, good times  

That was back when shows were more interesting, all different kinds of cars were lowriders, not just caddy's & impalas.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@May 20 2011, 07:30 AM~20591987
> *I had most of those issues!! Man, good times
> 
> That was back when shows were more interesting, all different kinds of cars were lowriders, not just caddy's & impalas.
> *


what year did cheech and chong ride along with the tour? i remember they came to el paso with the tour when I was young.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by glennd_@May 9 2011, 12:59 PM~20515100
> *I had a car in the 89 issue......  because of a ugly divorce she destroyed all my pictures ..... if you see it please post a pic
> 
> 1989 Sentra..... candy purple ..... the name was spellbound....
> ...


I REMEMBER THAT CAR,I GOT THAT ISSUE,I LOOK FOR IT AND POST IT UP


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nice topic, i have a bunch to post up!


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 19 2011, 11:46 AM~20585695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


brings back so many memories, :thumbsup: I lost all my old ones because of my ex :twak:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@May 9 2011, 07:36 PM~20517852
> *Heard this was sitting in a garage with boxes stacked on top of it.
> *


TRUE,, ITS SOME WHERE HERE IN OCEANSIDE, CA. @ DERRECKS MOM'S HOUSE


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

ALLWAYS LOVED THIS CUTLASS BACK IN THE DAYS. SHIT I WAS A FRESHMAN BACK IN HIGH SCHOOL...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 18 2011, 08:27 PM~20582831
> *
> 
> i dug up more  :biggrin:
> ...


First issue I ever got....Anjanette!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I got a lot of these issues you're posting up too....they stashed in a box at my parent's house tho


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

BADASS TOPIC


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

oh $hit my bad


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

member you member


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Finally I got it right. The tan & brown 47 Fleetline. That was a crazy azz car show with the gangsters getting crazy at the car show and it was there the Hollywood movie producers first saw the 47 Fleetline and it was shortly there after it was used in the movie "Mi Vida Loca" aka "My Crazy Life" and it was named shortly there after "El Duran from the movie "Mi Vida Loca" and I'm another PROUD member of TECHNIQUES CC WORLD WIDE. 
</span>


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

> I always thought this was the best ad that I ever seen in Lowrider Magazine. Man what a beautiful car I wish someone would bust the car out again :happysad:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 18 2011, 10:24 PM~20583250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass truck seen it alot in san pedro back in the dayz , last i heard it was stolen...

:angry:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 20 2011, 11:22 PM~20597602
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damm emearld jade which later became suicide revenege!! damm like how the car s looked back them and after the the modifactions


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by glennd_@May 9 2011, 12:59 PM~20515100
> *I had a car in the 89 issue......  because of a ugly divorce she destroyed all my pictures ..... if you see it please post a pic
> 
> 1989 Sentra..... candy purple ..... the name was spellbound....
> ...


did joe do a mural on the hood of a melrin??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 19 2011, 10:46 AM~20585695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i used to want a set of daytons just like that so bad. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 20 2011, 11:20 PM~20597591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


roadstars :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> BACK IN JR HIGH I HAD THIS AD ON THE FRONT OF MY BINDER. MEMORIES


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I had a crush on this chick (in the mag), little cutie with those cheeks.




> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@May 20 2011, 11:25 PM~20597614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

GLENN HERE S APIC I HAVE OF SPEL BOUND AT THE SUPER SHOW IN LA...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 22 2011, 07:48 PM~20606312
> *First issue I ever got....Anjanette!
> *


  and letty martinez :fool2: :naughty:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

this is a badd ass topicuffin:uffin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

back then even the ads was worth looking at....


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Back then the magazine had like 200 pages, and now its like 50. I used to also like looking at the reader rides in the back. Also remember looking at all the upcoming shows in the back also. I guess with LIL i can do it all online:biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

SMR64SS said:


> Back then the magazine had like 200 pages, and now its like 50. I used to also like looking at the reader rides in the back. Also remember looking at all the upcoming shows in the back also. I guess with LIL i can do it all online:biggrin:


i guess so i still miss those days


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

back when they featured bugs


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

been buying alot of these off of Ebay lately.
There alot of game to be found in theses old mags.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

H8R PROOF said:


> Heard this was sitting in a garage with boxes stacked on top of it.



I heard that it's garaged and in show condition, only thing wrong is the front end is missing cause it got ruined in transport.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Skim said:


>


thats the homies anthonys bug... it was muraled out by joe the same guy that did spellbound sentra the pic up on top.... he still has the bug he brought it out a few months ago..still clean but rolln on the porche chromed alloys..

uffin:


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

Please post pics........ this was my first built and I have no pics.....

Thanks 



909vert63 said:


> I REMEMBER THAT CAR,I GOT THAT ISSUE,I LOOK FOR IT AND POST IT UP


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW..... thats my car alright...... 

This was at the LA SUPER SHOW.... I took 3rd place for best euro...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

This brings back memories.


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you.........BTW I like where you live.... Wilmington Hills..... I live in Harbor City Heights.....



HUEY HEFNER said:


> GLENN HERE S APIC I HAVE OF SPEL BOUND AT THE SUPER SHOW IN LA...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

porsche alloys on everything back then...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Skim said:


> :uh:


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
the inches suck but the missing parts is till the same


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

alex75 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> the inches suck but the missing parts is till the same


i thought the same thing lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Skim said:


> i thought the same thing lol


 :biggrin:i guess he was ahead of his time:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Skim said:


>


You can always tell when a car is from San Jose, paint jobs and cross laced.


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the memories! These were the good old days. All these pics take me way back. It'd be cool to see how these cars look today. Bet the majority of these cars are long gone.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Skim said:


>


Fishtanks in the back. Now thats old school.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Skim said:


>


this car would still hold its own today in the sense of how "timeless" it is because it was so traditional even for way back then.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

this is a great topic. these were some of the best years of lowirder magazine and lowriding. keep it coming. 

cobra


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Keep them old pics coming Homies. :nicoderm:uffin::420:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


>


 
can you post the pages in this mag june 95?????????


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Guam707 said:


> You can always tell when a car is from San Jose, paint jobs and cross laced.


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Skim said:


>


:wow: TANTALIZER :worship:


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Yes it is.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Real old school homie!!!!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

OL SkooL The...True SkooL


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

does any one have the LRM where the 89 Los Angeles super show is featured??????????


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Skim said:


>





Guam707 said:


> You can always tell when a car is from San Jose, paint jobs and cross laced.


:thumbsup: OG Z's




Skim said:


>


I member both these rides


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

DJ Englewood said:


>


 that was my first setup


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

glennd said:


> I had a car in the 89 issue...... because of a ugly divorce she destroyed all my pictures ..... if you see it please post a pic
> 
> 1989 Sentra..... candy purple ..... the name was spellbound....
> 
> thanks !!


 i broke up with a bitch back in 95 and she tossed out all my LRM, Orlies and Street Customs from 1990-95 .........................but she didnt get the 1990 issue with Dressed to Kill on the cover.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

cool old pics


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you know if that is the issue with my car???



TATTOO-76 said:


> i broke up with a bitch back in 95 and she tossed out all my LRM, Orlies and Street Customs from 1990-95 .........................but she didnt get the 1990 issue with Dressed to Kill on the cover.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Skim said:


>


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

you guys got any high res scans of that 79 toyota supra 'suicide revenge' ? would love to read the article and see info about rim size etc.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TATTOO-76 said:


> that was my first setup


Oh wow. I remember national machine. They had that "flipper' hopper malibu, I though it was unreal, almost 20 yrs later it's a trend. :facepalm: then they had the hoppin fresh caddy in the ad with all the gold on it. Brown flaked coupe. Their first ad under the name "prohopper" I ever seen. Also the reds ads used to be THE BEST. lol I have every issue from Jan 95 on up to present along with various street customs, orlies, and quite a few 89-94 random issues of LRM also. All those mags weigh a TON. Moved em to my mom's house when I came back to Louisville and they've been there everysince. The other week my partna was building a replica of the moonflower 58 and I was looking through em for the sept 2000 issue for him. They DO NOT BUILD BEAUTIFUL CARS LIKE THEY USED TO....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Skim said:


>


I remember this car! I sued to love the euros! My fav with that "Sunny Delight" I think it was called vert maxima it was orange and red I think with the top chopped off on gold centers juiced. A black guys had it.. With the old wood car phones erbody used to have. I remember talkin to my mom on my dad's friends "bubba"'s car phone in his blazer with shove, the phantom top and was lowered on kmc Ice's gold with the extra kmc on the tailgate and the louvers.. circa 05 I was only round 6 or so.. lolz Back then everybody with juice round here had crager spokes, "basket & barrels", or roadsters. It was VERY RARE to see juiced car on daytons. THere was the one at Scrub city, Jay foley's impala on real gold d's..


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Dancing beds, patterned and juiced hondas, and 2pump, 4 batteries fbss set ups that cost 1700 installed?
Fuck yes please.

Anybody has a feature of the brown-ish paneled civic that is on the 1st post on page 2? Id love to see the whole ov it.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


>


I loved this Fucken car when I was a kid I even yanked the centerfold out and stuck it on my bedroom wall. The lady in reduffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> I loved this Fucken car when I was a kid I even yanked the centerfold out and stuck it on my bedroom wall. The lady in reduffin:


Thats funny. Back then I thought it sucked b/c it wasn't juiced. As a grown man I can admire this ride. lolz


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Skim said:


> :uh:


Nice!!!! 27 inches was a lot back then.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Great post!!!!!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

DJ Englewood said:


>


:cheesy:THERE IS MY PIC IN THE MAIL BOX ME AND THE HOMIE TERRY "G'MAN RIVI AND MY FIRST MINI TRUCK I WAS ONLY 16 OLD BRINGS BACK THE GOOD OL DAYS


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE (Oct 1, 2013)

Let's see some more! TTT!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

the good ol days i was a young buck when my neighbor who was rollin a nissan slammed on kmc's and he gave me his collection of LRM from this era. I lost my mind especially when Dazza was in them! lol  I miss that bomb "gangster of love" "las vegas" "raw deal" "lethal weapon" "penthouse" "the blue bomb with gold on it from elite" was bad ass i remember seeing that one at the "MEMORIES OF EL MONTE" shows! seeing them at the la super show in 95 was motivating as a youngsta. so what happened to all the wild packs of "aqua net hynas"?? i miss them too!! lol i was only 11 years old when when these shows were jumpin and alot of vatos gettin jumped too! :cheesy:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> x2 I remember as a kid in the late 80's ever block in the neighborhood had a low low in there drive way :biggrin:


 thats how it use to be here in san jose ca I remember as a kid myself and every kid a had a lowrider bike


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Skim said:


>


 that lowrider Mustang was for sale on Craigslist not to long ago still looks clean and the same


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone has the issue with the 89 super show winners?


----------



## Mr Motor City (Dec 3, 2013)

:wave:


----------

